
Ask HN: Have You Upgraded to macOS Catalina Yet? - ryanmccullagh
Have you noticed any bugs, or features that weren&#x27;t on the Apple announcement page?
======
vpEfljFL
I've upgraded one of my machines in order to try native jira app from
AppStore.

Plot twist: I can't login to AppStore now from that device, it just says
"unexpected error" or something like that. No reboot/relogin fixed that no
matter what. Plenty of people with the same issue as me as well who can't use
AppStore.

------
jamil7
Yeah I was on the betas because I wanted to checkout SwiftUI, I upgraded to
the public release a few weeks ago. I had issues with the XCode beta during
the beta period and some weird glitches in system preferences but all that
seems fixed now. I seem to be super lucky that I haven't had any of the issues
people have been talking about.

------
shabirgilkar
Yes I upgraded as well. As a designer I haven't faced any problems in my work
so far. All the design tools work nicely as before except Adobe products(which
I'm not using for a long time now but I read about Adobe tools facing some
problem on internet)

------
djzidon
No - the new features don't outweigh the potential headache for me. I don't
see the point right now, other than getting rid of the annoying popup (but
still nowhere near as annoying as the windows update popups were haha).

------
asdkhadsj
I usually upgrade my travel laptop first before my daily driver laptop. So
far, no troubles on my travel laptop. However I've only used it minimally.

I'm going to give my main laptop another month before I upgrade, I imagine.

------
gshdg
Just got a new laptop with it. Had some frustrations with the Applications
folder lockdown and some of the apps being dumbed down even further than
before. But no glitches.

------
tikej
No, I have not. I don't trust the Apple enough to break my workflow at the
moment although I don't even use any 32 bit apps (at least that I'm aware of).

I will also wait for some .2 or further release.

------
andrei_says_
No and I don't intend to for a while after reading this:
[https://tyler.io/broken/](https://tyler.io/broken/)

------
tmaly
I have not, there were people that told me it was not working with Cisco VPN
software. Having the ability to work over VPN is far more important than
having the latest OSX

------
SamReidHughes
Yes. The one problem I had was that an XCode update would fail to install
after a complete download. After the latest update (to 15.1? IIRC), that
stopped happening.

------
cerberusss
Installed it, and had been running the beta for some time. No problems that I
can think of. But I don’t use iPhoto, or any apps that depend on iCloud Drive.

------
thijsvandien
I only just upgraded to Mojave, after long consideration. Still some rough
edges, but by now that one works acceptably to me.

------
dmlittle
No. Just 1hr ago a colleague accidentally upgraded to Catalina and her
computer is stuck on an infinite restart loop.

------
api_dolla
No— I’ve been burned before with upgrading soon after release and I worry that
some of my audio software won’t work.

------
schappim
No - I have some 32bit apps that provide more utility than Catalina provides.

------
kevinherron
Not yet. Will probably wait for .2 release. It's my work computer so I'm not
in a big hurry.

------
api
Yes. No serious issues so far, and I like being able to use the Jira iPad app.

~~~
asdkhadsj
Whoa, didn't know that was a thing. Vaguely I have heard about running iOS
stuff on Desktop, but I didn't follow closely because I had no interest in it.
Now.. I do.

Will have to give this a try, thanks!

~~~
api
You can't do it with just any iOS app. It has to be recompiled by the dev.
It's basically just rebuilding it for X64 instead of ARM64 and linking
slightly differently though, so lots of apps are doing it.

------
sdan
I have but regret it.

------
jjjbokma
Not yet, probably next month.

------
Maxtylor
Not yet, maybe sonn

